# Batman deserves better!



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

One look at the JL Batmobile and I thought, "How's he gonna catch anyone riding in that thing?" I mean, the 
car's got potential, but it needs an attitude adjustment. Or an _altitude _adjustment . . .

















The chassis is similar to the low profile tjet chassis I've posted before. The body has been hogged out, and
the windshield lowered. 

The Joker doesn't have a chance now!


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love that last picture.
They should have done a good Joker mobile too. When those new Autoworld ice cream trucks come out I may have to get the Dremel buzzing.


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

now that car looks totally awesome!!!well done!!too bad they dont come out of the box like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark, Couldnt think of a more deserving victim for an adjustment.

Looks great!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup:Great Job !You sort of beat me too it ! I actually have 2 spare JL Batmobile bodies in my future projects box that I intended for R&D to meld into a "Low rider" prototype body from which I would make a series of resincasts.Perhaps some day when time permits
Hey ! How about a:jest: "Joker" H0t Rod ?

Neal :dude:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great slam job! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Would you be willing ot install a light kit on the back for the jet?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Low slung B-Mobile looks Stealth now...*

Mowyang,

That looks great lowered down like that. 

Some place right now there are people with only rocks and sticks to play with. We are a lucky bunch of people. 

Batman and Robin in a sweet Cape Crusader (now low) Batmobile! What will they think of next...way to go Mowyang!

Bob...Sticks & Stones can break your bones...zilla


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Now the Dark Knight can be proud to be seen cruising :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

You have just inspired me to do that for my next project ! I have an original Bmobile T jet, I have the one from Batman begins. Now does any body know where I can get one like moyangs J/L car in black and darl blue ? Actually been looking for them for awhile.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Wes you have the two I'm lookin for? Did you want to part with em?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Wes you have the two I'm lookin for? Did you want to part with em?


oh sorry i dont. i was just giving a thumbs up for him on job well done on slamming the batmobile.

Wes


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL Ok Wes ! Yeah isn't that Bmobile cool looking ? He did a great job on that


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Sent you a P.M. also*



ScottD961 said:


> LOL Ok Wes ! Yeah isn't that Bmobile cool looking ? He did a great job on that


Scott,

I have these 2 that are my extras. If you are interested just P.M. me and let me know. They have never been run and you can get them with our without the J.L. chassis. 

One is blue and the other is not the black but, it is the black/gray Metallic one.










Bob...zilla


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> LOL Ok Wes ! Yeah isn't that Bmobile cool looking ? He did a great job on that


yeah !! lol.. 

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Holy Smokes!*



mowyang said:


> *snip*


Great job Mark!! That is *JUST* what that car has needed all this time....

But why , oh why doesn't the powers that be take a look at something like this and say "That's how ours should look!"......
I guess that would give Mark nothin' to do then, would it? :lol:

Scott


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Awesome car Mark and spot-on Scott*

No longer just a mere adult collectible. It undoubtedly runs like an entirely car now too... Just a really great job. Not a Batfan personally, but this car I'm diggin. 



noddaz said:


> But why , oh why doesn't the powers that be take a look at something like this and say "That's how ours should look!"


Ya know... It's not as if it hasn't been said before though... again and again and again... Hey... We just said it again now!! lol nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

noddaz said:


> Great job Mark!! That is *JUST* what that car has needed all this time....
> 
> But why , oh why doesn't the powers that be take a look at something like this and say "That's how ours should look!"......snip
> 
> Scott


I blame the modern educational system.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bobhch 
Hey I sent you a pm but I need your address so I can send you the coin for the Bmobiles ! LOL I am sooo doing that conversion , I love the way it looks going threw that turn like it is leaning into it. Awesome job !! I mentioned that I liked it right ? LOL!


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll just bet the Green Hornet is turning .... green .. with envy ! I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist that one . Actually I am not sorry at all !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Noddaz how did you lower the chassis ? I understand what you did to the body But I am not sure wht you did to the chassis . I only want to copy this because I have an original B mobile with aftermarket wheels ( Looks COOL) and I have the batman begins slot set bmobile, and I think it would be cool to have this one running along side the other two also. The kids will love it hope you don't mind me copying it but I cannot resist !


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

ScottD961 said:


> I'll just bet the Green Hornet is turning .... green .. with envy ! I'm so sorry, I couldn't resist that one . Actually I am not sorry at all !


I don't think the Green Hornet is worrying...


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Win 43 I think you may be right .... but the car did turn a shade of ....(should I say it?, YEAH I should )....GREEN !!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Sorry, I can't take credit for that...*



ScottD961 said:


> Noddaz how did you lower the chassis ? I understand what you did to the body But I am not sure wht you did to the chassis . I only want to copy this because I have an original B mobile with aftermarket wheels ( Looks COOL) and I have the batman begins slot set bmobile, and I think it would be cool to have this one running along side the other two also. The kids will love it hope you don't mind me copying it but I cannot resist !


 
I cannot take credit for this... You must contact Mark O that started the thread... I have wanted to do this for quite a few years now and have now I have another reason...:lol:

Scott


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys! I agree, the Batmobile is transformed by the lowered stance. To make one, ScottD961, check my Lowered Dino thread. The chassis makes it all work. 

Once I take some pictures, I'll show you guys the latest version hiding under the Batmobile. It's the lowest yet!

Mark


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh Yeah thats right I remember the thread on the lowered Dino now .You were the guy ! Ok Thanks I'll check it out Both of you guys did an awesome job on those cars. The Batmobile just looks plain ready to fight crime or go head to head racing and that Dino as I remember looked fantastic too . Both of you do nice work ! Thanks for the info !


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

*Under the batmobile*










The idea behind the Batmobile's chassis was to sink the gearplate even lower into the chassis. How? I cut the bottom out of one chassis, added the bottom of another, then applied the same tricks I'd used in my earlier "flatter tjets". In the picture above, the chassis on the left is from my D-type Jag and the one on the right is from the Batmobile. By effectively lowering the bottom of the motor box, the gears now sit about 3/64" lower than they do in the previous design. The picture below left shows how a "chassis bottom plate" from a donor chassis has been attached to a second chassis with 00-90 brass screws. The picture on the right shows how much lower the magnets sit in the new chassis. I trimmed that much off the top before fitting the gearplate. 


















All of the chassis rivets and electricals needed to be removed to complete this mod. The rivet holes were used to ensure the two chassis pieces lined up correctly before I drilled and tapped the holes for the brass screws. To preserve precious ground clearance, both sides of the chassis bottom plate were shaved with sanding sticks. The copper pickup mounting plates were trimmed to allow access to the mounting screws. 

And to anyone who is wondering: no this version of the flatter tjet is not any easier to build than previous versions!




























So there you have it! :wave:

Mark


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Whooooah now that is something!*

Mowyang,

Incredible...simply incredible! WOW!

Bob...thanks for the pics and explination...zilla


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Outstanding yet again!
So, how does it handle?

Scott


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Mark, That's just wrong on so many levels...which of course is why I love it! 

Noted the hellacious Z bend on the pic ups to get her dialed in ...LOL!

Nuthin like a t-jet crime scene to get me inspired!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Dang... now ya did it....*

Now we all gotta have some!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I agree, we all gotta have some!

I noticed the original batmobile had the old Cragar style wheels on it in chrome. I know everyone likes the brass front wheels, but I am a fool for chrome. I am looking at RRR to get some to put on my batmobile just for show. Not always for go.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

by lowering it you just broke the law in 47 states, I think Texas will let it go, just so theres no fist fights breaking out at the local track.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Uh sethndaddy is right ! Better call the Caped Crusader !


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mowyang thanks for the instruction and photos !


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

> So, how does it handle?


Without the body, it's faster around my 4'x16' track than a good Fray tjet, in part due to the additional speed provided by the balanced JL arm. Despite its narrow track, it handles as well, if not better, than a Fray car. But here's the kicker: some of it's speedy cornering is due to (horror of horrors), _*magnetic downforce*_. 

Once I add the Batmobile body, the car doesn't corner nearly as well, and I lose at least .5 second per lap. Still, for a Batmobile, it handles pretty darn well. I keep on looking for additional places to lighten the body, but I'm running out of spots to grind. I don't think I'd better press my luck with grinding out any more of those bat-fins. With the rear screw, the weight of the body is 3.7g, and I think it was originally over 6g. Hey, I haven't tried to hollow out Batman and Robin yet . . . where's that Dremel?

Another idea I've played with for making the Batmobile handle better is to add flared fenders so I can widen the front and rear track. Then I might be able to have Batman run down some Fray cars, and that would just be so much fun! (Wish I was as good at body work as many of you!)

Glad you guys enjoyed the pics!

Mark


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:amazing work on the chassis/body!!!!!!i'm not man enough to try that one!!a pleasure to view,thanx fer sharing!!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

That looks soooooo much better than stock. If you put a light in the back for the turbine exhaust get one of those little moulded plastic flames from the little ceramic xmas tree and glue it to the back. That's what I did with mine. I'll get a pic of the back.


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

This version of the Batmobile doesn't have the turbine exhaust. But adding a red light up top would be cool. 

Mark


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hey Everybody ! Scroll down to win43's post with the Green Hornets car pictured at the bottom. Now that you are all drooling , I go to the post office today and as I turn to walk out the post master stops me and says wait a minute. I walked over to the counter and he hands me a package. I asked him if he was sure it was mine and he said yeah it has your name and address on it. So I open it up and nestled comfortably inside is That Green Hornets car and a resin body ! ( It needed company for the long trip ! ) Now I have to ask you , How cooooooool is that? Win43 Thanks again ! I posted feedback ,and left a message for you too. How in the heck did you get my name and address!!??? LOL I'm not complaining ! That car Is way , cool. I think I like it in Green better than black too , after all it is the Green Hornets Car , right ? Between The Green Hornet, Batman and the A/FX police those HO muscle car guys better think twice before doing any more speeding !!!! Although Honestly I doubt there is any force on the planet that will make my daughters slow down when they are driving there PINK machines from Tomho cars !!!
THANKS AGAIN GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Smile*

Aaaah the Hobby Talk suprise package trick...works every time. 

Bob...better to give than to recieve or is that recieve better than to give...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah BobHcH speaking of surprise packages, Everybody scroll down to post # 15 of this thread and take a look at those Batmobiles. Nice HUH? I told Bob I would mail the $$ out Monday morning , He already had those two cars on there way to me ,priority mail. I have the cars but the $$ is still in the mail !!! Another cool Guy everybody !
Thanks BOB


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Me and Bob throw little extras in any of our trade packages, it makes for so much more fun.
A few weeks ago I was at work and my wife called, "You got a box from that Bob boyfriend of yours". lol. She had to open it (she gets as wound up about packages as I do) and it contained a bunch of cool 1/32nd slots and toys for Seth, decals (you can never have enough decals, i go crazy trying to pick out which to use).
And it was all pure suprise.
thanks again Bob


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thats cool! Hobby Talk people are the best !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Slot Geeks are the best Geeks ever...*



ScottD961 said:


> Thats cool! Hobby Talk people are the best !


Yes they are...it's almost like a little planet filled with Kewl slot car Aliens because, the rest of the world doesn't even come close to being as nice as everyone here.

You thank me and I thank you and Ed also. It's a Batmobile fanfest.

To get this thread back on track I have an idea to build a Batbuggy. A little of the plastic goop, a dremel (Bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz) & a JL Batmobile pushed onto a Sand Van body...Phsssssssssssssssssh and Bam, Sock, POW. 

Bob...no your the best, no, no you, no you are...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

HA HA Yeah ,ok Bob . Actually the politicians out there could take a lesson from this board. 
My apologies to everyone for taking the thread askew a little. I don't know if you are messing with everyone here or not Bob but I actually think the Batbuggy idea has merit. A super duper Crime fighten' beach buggy . I like it a lot. HOLY Beachmobile ! 
Mowyang I understood everything you wrote about the chassis mods but I do have a question . You removed the bottom of one chassis ,thinned it,then screwed it on to another chassis. After you removed the bottom of the chassis that had the holes drilled in it for the screws, How much of the chassis sides did you remove? 
I can't wait to get my Batcar down in the weeds!


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

ScottD - In the process of removing the bottom of the "receiver" chassis, the lower vertical sides of the chassis were not shaved at all. The middle portion was cut out, but the sides remained. I did remove material from the top of the chassis sides, but not from the bottom.

Mark


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Hey Mark?....*

This all sounds pretty complicated. Could you please just send one to all of us instead of explaining it?  nd


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Mowyang , i think I understand . But if you did not remove any of the vertical sides of the receiver chassis, then why remove the bottom and replace it with one from a donar? Was it to make it easier to thin the bottom of the chassis? It looks to me that was why you did it that way. Gettin,started now !!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

ScottD961 said:


> Mowyang , i think I understand . But if you did not remove any of the vertical sides of the receiver chassis, then why remove the bottom and replace it with one from a donar? Was it to make it easier to thin the bottom of the chassis? It looks to me that was why you did it that way. Gettin,started now !!


ScottD961,

The one from the donor chassis would be the thickness of the bottom that was removed and when attached to the non-removed receiver chassis would add that amount in thickness...hence lowering the magnets and armature. 

Remove only the bottom armature and magnet portions of chassis and not the sides of the magnet or armature compartment on the main chassis & slash the whole bottom thickness off the donor bottom to screw on to drop it when attatched to the reciever chassis.

Then the top material was removed from the chassis the same thickness as the thickness from the bottom that was added to drop the top gear plate and armature down.

Will now have to try this myself sometime...

Bob...zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Ok I think I got this now !! thanks everybody !


----------



## mowyang (Mar 24, 2008)

tjd241 said:


> This all sounds pretty complicated. Could you please just send one to all of us instead of explaining it?  nd


:thumbsup:

ScottD, 
bobhch got it right (thanks, Bob!). Here are a few pics to show the difference. The chassis on the left is from the
Jaguar, with the bottom of the motor box ground down to about half its original thickness. The one on the right is
from the Batmobile. The magnets have dropped about twice as much.

















Feel free to keep those questions coming. Good luck with your B-mobile!

Mark


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks Mowyang ! Trust me there will most likely be more questions . I am making four of these chassis now! I bought two plastic hotwheels Bmobiles and I will convert them to this chassis as well. Yep, I'm gonna have a fleet !


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*4, four, for.....a golfers dream....I don't golf...oh dang*



ScottD961 said:


> Thanks Mowyang ! Trust me there will most likely be more questions . I am making four of these chassis now! I bought two plastic hotwheels Bmobiles and I will convert them to this chassis as well. Yep, I'm gonna have a fleet !


4...WOW! Mr. Motivation chassis builder. Kewl man!:roll::roll::roll::roll:

Good luck Cape Krusader batmobile maker dude.

Bob...gotta go paint now...zilla


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL ! Thanks Bob ! When (IF ?) I finish them I'll post pics. Maybe I'll have a digital by then. What I would like to do is have a Bmobile slot to represent as many of Batmans ride over the years as possible


----------

